# Frameset im Framset mit scrollbalken?



## Deemax (12. Dezember 2001)

Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe eine Seite mit 3 darunterliegenden Frames. Wenn der Bildschirm zu klein ist bekommt das unterste Frame Scrollbalken. 
Das muß aber verhindert werden. Die 3 Seiten(kopf,mitte,unten) zusammenfassen geht aus technischer Sicht(werden unterschiedlich bearbeitet) auch nicht. Nun habe ich mir überlegt das ich eine neues Frameset mit 2 einzelnen Frames mache.
<frameset rows="184,460" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0" cols="*"> 
  <frame name="topFrame" scrolling="AUTO" noresize src="kopf" >
  <frame name="mainFrame" scrolling="YES" src="index2.htm" noresize>
</frameset>

Die 2 anderen Frames liegen in dem Frameset index2.htm.
<frameset rows="224,1*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0" cols="*"> 
  <frame name="main" scrolling="NO" src="mitte.htm">
  <frame name="bottom" scrolling="NO" src="unten.htm">
</frameset>

Nun habe ich gehofft das 1 Scrollbalken an beiden Frames (mitte,unten) erscheint (wegen...mainFrame" scrolling="YES" src="index2.htm"...).
Tut er aber nicht. Kannn man eine Frameset im Frameset nicht scrollen?


----------



## ajay (13. Dezember 2001)

ich wuerd gern ma sehn was du meinst .. weil so richtig versteh ich das net.


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. Dezember 2001)

Puh!
Ich glaub, ich hab's verstanden.
Aber so wie du dir das vorstellst, funktioniert das nicht. Garantiert nicht. Auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Tricks oder Applets. Frames sind nämlich selbstständige Bildschirmfenster, und du kannst ja auch nicht von einem Browserfenster ins nächste scrollen.

SilentWarrior


----------

